# almost home...



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That's one ADORABLE dog! Congratulations!!!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks, Amber... I can allllmoooossst touch him... yet, so far away...

Your Winchester is some handsome dude...!! 

Pat
at the Jersey shore


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations! He looks like a sweet little guy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cutie, you must be so excited!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks Oakly and Mellissk..

can't wait... he reminds me of a childhood dog.... 

keep warm, one and all.. it's cold out here too! 

Pat


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

He is a very sweet looking dog. Why do you have to have two visits with him? Does he come to your house or do you go to him?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for rescuing! he looks so cute!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

hey susan! 

Rescue rules say I have to visit him once (at fosters house 2 hours away) then sleep on it...and pick him up at a later time.

Seems harsh.. but.. i understand.. BUT... lots of emails have gone back and forth and I'm committed... so..still don't understand.. But, it has to be.. 

I am a very patient person.. I can see tho, why most folks out there run to pet store... much easier.. I think we have to make the rescues a bit more
inviting and flexible so all the PTS'ers DON'T GET PUT TO SLEEP!! 

Pat
in jersey


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's absolutely beautiful! Keeping PAWS Crossed it all works out for you both!
Good luck!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!! He is SOOOOOO beautiful!!!! I absolutely love the black golden look - adorable!!! I cannot wait for him to get home so you can post lots more pictures for us. What are you going to call him?


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

hey bogey's! 

thanks...! I'm not sure what to call him..he's Charlie now.. maybe Arlo.. after my favorite folk singer... i'm up for name suggestions here! 

Welcome to your new puppy! beauteous!!

pat


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

carolina and Faith...

you're too kind.. thanks! I decided to test my patience and go with rescue.. and it's tested alright... but, in the end.. worth it...

he looks like what you'd call a "faithful companion" type... so very regal...

he came from the carolinas, I believe. 

Well.. now it means I gotta get my lazy behind outta bed earlier! :bowl:

pat


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is such a cutie. Bet you can't wait until he comes home.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Janine, you are so right! thanks...:wavey:

I feel like a kid... I gotta-- turned the big 6 0h recently, and I got to do something youthful! buy clothes? no.. buy a new car which I need? no....

bring home a puppy.. that's it! 

pat


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure is cute! thanks for adopting. I wish more people would and that less dogs needed rescuing. Here's his petfinder page and additional pictures:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Charlie-Lab 
*Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever [Mix]*

*Medium







Baby







Male







Dog *

Click to see
full size
   
 





*More About Charlie-Lab*

Good looking, adorable, tendered hearted and just a tad timid, this boy melts hearts! Charlie, a nearly 6 month old boy is curious by nature, well behaved and just a wonderful boy! Crate trained with not one accident since his arrival in his foster home, Charlie has stolen our hearts and been a joy to foster. He's sweet, charismatic and calm for a young pup. Still, he is a pup and will need consistent, positive reinforcement for desired behaviors so that he can flourish into a valued, enjoyable family member. He's a charmer! Better hurry to meet this boy or we may adopt him ourselves!! If you are interested in adopting, or for Last Chance Dogs, in helping by fostering, or fostering to adopt, please complete an application and send in ASAP.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pat, that youngster is a cutie! I'll bet you're jumping out of your skin with impatience to get him home. Thanks for rescuing, even though it does take lots of patience sometimes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is a Nellie Dog. One of the girls on the forum (NellisMom) has a black lab/golden and she is beautiful. Congratulations on bringing him home and I cant wait for more pictures. He is just too cute.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks Beau! 

He's charmin' isn't he? I'll post pics when I get him home...

Pat!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

A black Golden?....Stunning.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! He is a real cutie. You must be so excited!! Can't wait to see pictures of his homecoming.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He's Beautiful Pat! But not a Flattie.. he's got Golden in him! Woot! Best wishes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pat*

Pat:

You know that my thoughts and prayers are with you today as you meet Charlie. He is one Gorgeous dog!! Plus his foster parents say he is wonderful, too!

I wish you could bring him home today-cruel and unusual punishment!!

I hae


----------

